# Your favorite BnB Name [game..sort of]



## Miss_Quirky

So I thought this would be fun, and possibly cheer some people up. What is your favorite name that someone ELSE picked for their LO? What username makes you smile? Is there a story about how you picked your LO's name?

:flower: 
I'll start. I love Darcey, Oakley, Dahmier, and Lorenzo. :haha: I like a lot of peoples', but those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## youngmamttc

I love bentley, harley, oakley-rylan and maisie-leigh xx


----------



## MacyClara

Tori, Finn, Oakley and Harley. Lots more too but these are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## mommie2be

Oakley & Mattix. 
Elsie-Mae. 
I love them. :)


----------



## Harli

Some names I've liked are Alistair, Ramsay, Theo, Lyla, and Emerald.


----------



## x__amour

I have no idea! :shrug:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I love Finn's name and I love, love, love Tori's name. :flower: I actually tried to get FOB to let me use Noelle for Seraphina's middle name but he refused.


----------



## ClairAye

Elsie-May
Oakley
Devlin :haha:
Darcey.. :)


----------



## TessyBell

Jason, Cory, Noëlle, Lena Victoria, Lilly, Noah, Jamie, Tommy, Kayleigh, Eve, Summer, Tashi

We choose Rachael Lea because Rachael was my granny name and she passed away 3weeks (87yrs old) before Rachael Lea was born and Lea because DF and I love Glee and Rachel is our fave so all ready had "Rachel" so we choose Lea. Rachael Lea it was


----------



## 060509.x

I love x__amour's daughters name! 

Um, and I like Devlin, Aiden and Daisy too.


----------



## Abby_

I love everyone's names, because you couldn't imagine them with any other name, i really like Elsie, Finley, Oakley and Brooke. :)


----------



## ClairAye

^ I love Dougie! :)


----------



## fl00b

aww i love dougie too! i think it's such a sweet nickname for a baby but a really nice name for when he gets older :D
other ones i've seen are oakley, tori, francesca, jayla, alice + finn :)


----------



## Mickey1994

I think we can all agree that Tori and Oakley have two of the cutest names ever. I also like Finley, Douglas and Amelia.

Those are just the few that I can think of off the top of my head. I know there is a billion more.


----------



## o.o

Dougie for sure! It's just so adorable and cute. Noah, Finley, Phineas, Alice, Oakley, theo, robin, I have a few more but those are the one on the top of my head.


----------



## o.o

Oh and Gabriel!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Everyone's babys here have such cute names  For boys I love Gabriel, Theo and Noah. There are too many girls to mention! :) xx


----------



## MacyClara

Oh and I love Alice Emily. So sweet but grown up too.

Mila's full name is Milana Rillian. I kind of regret it because all our names start with M so I feel obligated to name our next with an M name. Milana is tribute to my Godmother who everybody calls Mills and Rillian is a combination of both grandmothers names (Jillian + Rosa)


----------



## irmastar

I like Ellowyn, Victoria(tori) and Gabriel


----------



## Emma11511

I love Oakley!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Miss_Quirky said:


> So I thought this would be fun, and possibly cheer some people up. What is your favorite name that someone ELSE picked for their LO? What username makes you smile?* Is there a story about how you picked your LO's name?*

For Aiden Thomas - We just chose Aiden because we loved the name and we had never really heard it before (now we hear it everywhere :dohh: ). Thomas is after FOB. 

For Madalynn Ann - I just loved the name Mady and we chose to spell it how we did in honor of me and my mom because our middle names are Lynn. Also, Ann is my grandmother's and FOB's mom's middle name.

For Seraphina Nicole - Before I even got pregnant I stumbled upon the name Seraphina and absolutely fell in love with it. Took me at least half my pregnancy to convince FOB it was the right name, but in the end he let me use it. Her middle name is FOB's sister's middle name. And oddly enough, Seraphina means angel and she's my angel baby.


----------



## beanzz

Falko! such an awesome name but the mama who named her little boy that doesn't come on here anymore.

I also live Finley cos that was one of our original choices, Mattix and Peighton

Everyone gave their babies beautiful names that suit them perfectly but those are the ones that really stuck out for me :)


----------



## Amber4

I love Darcey for a girl and Aidensxmomma angel baby Seraphina's middle name Nicole :flower: 

For a boy I love Rory (emyandpotato??) I see her more in Baby Club now though than here x


----------



## ZombieQueen

I love Finley, Elsie, Oakley and Aria (which isn't in the teen section but is beautiful.)

A friend of mine irl has a daughter named Zylah which I think is really pretty!

I found Ellowyn on a list of baby names, I pretty much knew it was the name I'd use if I was having a girl.. Took a while to convince everyone else though. lol


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

i love Oakleys name :haha:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

:haha: Oakley sure is a popular boy ;)

I also love Ellowyn.


----------



## amandapanda1

I love Jason, Aiden, Jace, Dougie, Ethan, Riley, Mason, Ollie (Oliver), and Drew :)

Favourite usernames- fl00b (its cute), x_amour (reminds me of love and strength ((armour)) at the same time)


----------



## x__amour

amandapanda1 said:


> x_amour (reminds me of love and strength ((armour)) at the same time)

Haha, really?? I actually really dislike my username and have thought about changing it several times but I can't think of what to change it to! This is my username for a few other things too! :haha:

But thank you! :flower:


----------



## veganmama

i think *jericho* was such a cute name it was megrenade who named her son that. i also love *oakley* and the username *beanzz* and *fl00b* xD


----------



## kirsteen

Oakley, Dougie, Fin, I also seen a Ewan and a Max :)


----------



## YoungMummy08

i love Cianna & Phineas

we chose joaquim, well we never chose it i let my sister name him.

and Kymarnii was because i heard the name kimarlee and changed it to sound more girly said it to her dad and we both loved it


----------



## Elizax

Dominic, Dante, Gabe, India, Esma, Lola :flow:


----------



## LittlePeople

There was a little boy on here called Jaxon, when I was pregnant with DD1! I LOVE that name :flower:


----------



## x__amour

LittlePeople said:


> There was a little boy on here called Jaxon, when I was pregnant with DD1! I LOVE that name :flower:

RachelRae? :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Miss_Quirky said:


> :haha: Oakley sure is a popular boy ;)
> 
> I also love Ellowyn.

Me too! Ellowyn is such a beautiful name. I also like ZombieQueen's choice for a boy name if she would of had a boy. Think it was Calcifer :kiss: so adorable.


----------



## vinteenage

..Do I have the only Finn? I know we have a Finley in here, but does he go by Fin(n)?

And my Finn's a Phineas, haha. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## fl00b

vinteenage said:


> ..Do I have the only Finn? I know we have a Finley in here, but does he go by Fin(n)?
> 
> And my Finn's a Phineas, haha. Thanks for the compliments!

:hi: Finley over here!
we've never really called him Finn, we've called him Finny a few times though. I loved Finn for a boy, but OH prefered Finley!


----------



## ZombieQueen

beanzz said:


> Miss_Quirky said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Oakley sure is a popular boy ;)
> 
> I also love Ellowyn.
> 
> Me too! Ellowyn is such a beautiful name. I also like ZombieQueen's choice for a boy name if she would of had a boy. Think it was Calcifer :kiss: so adorable.Click to expand...

:blush: surprised you remember!!


----------



## MommaAlexis

My favourite names I've seen are Isis, Imogen and Kitean. Lara fit mine just fine though. It's a mix of Laura Laurent from bright eyes, Lara Croft, Lara from the L word and Lana Lang from superman. All in all a very strong name. Ray is after my grandfather who kicked some serious ass. He was diagnosed with cancer and told he had six months to live. So, he broke out of the hospital during hunting season and shot a moose, got hit by lightening (!!!!), threw my cousin into a lake and threatened my now ex fiance on his deathbed. Needless to say he didn't go quietly haha.


----------



## rjb

x__amour said:


> LittlePeople said:
> 
> 
> There was a little boy on here called Jaxon, when I was pregnant with DD1! I LOVE that name :flower:
> 
> RachelRae? :flower:Click to expand...

i remember her! where'd she disappear to??
/stalking

i love the names evelyn and falko


----------



## Emma11511

I've seen a few 'River's, I think it's beautiful!

MrsEngland (I think) has a little girl called 'Delilah' and one on the way called 'Matilda'. I love those. Matilda was my girl's choice!


----------



## devon_91x

I love Oakley (beanzz) and Francesca (i think thats Linzi_x?) I also LOVE the name Teddy for a boy! I don't think i've seen any users on here with that name, but i know someone whos son is called Teddy and its soo cute!


----------



## fl00b

devon_91x said:


> I love Oakley (beanzz) and Francesca (i think thats Linzi_x?) I also LOVE the name Teddy for a boy! I don't think i've seen any users on here with that name, but i know someone whos son is called Teddy and its soo cute!

we was going to call LO Edward purely cos of that nickname! :haha: in the end we decided against and Edward went as his middle name


----------



## mayb_baby

I LOVE Rory, Phineas, Adelaide, Noah and a few more but they stand out to me :)


----------

